# Question: Colt .45 Defender Series



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone have any info about these pistols? I'm thinking about getting one for CC. I think the # is 07000D with the 3" barrel. 
Anyone have any pros or cons about this particular pistol?
Anyone know how this pistol would compare with the Para Warthog .45?
Pros or cons about the Para Warthog .45?



Thanks.

.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

One big difference is the Para Warthog has a 10 round magazine capacity. The Colt has a 7 round magazine capacity.

I don't have any first hand experience with either the Warthog or Defender but I have heard good things about Para's firearms.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When I was looking for my 3-inch 1911, it came down to a decision between the Colt Defender and the Kimber Ultra Carry II. The gun shop where I bought my pistol had both the Colt and the Kimber. The shop is one that is used my many LEOs and departments in the Twin Cities - in other words, they know their stuff (ie, not a Cabelas or Gander Mtn). I went in planning on buying the Colt. WhatWhy not? Colt is synonomous (sp?) with 1911 and I'm such a traditionalist. I already had a Colt 5" 1911 (series 70) and the little Defender just seemed like a natural for me to buy. Well, after inspecting both pistols and taking to the shop's owner (he recommended the Kimber), I could tell that more went into the Kimber. It had a better fit and finish. Another big difference is that the Colt uses a bushing to align the barrel and the Kimber uses a bull barrel. I chose the Kimber Ultra Carry II.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I was considering the Kimber until I saw this article in Freerepublic. I saw a Kimber .45 at Basspro when my son bought his .357. The first thing I noticed was that it was U.S. made. The Colt Defender was made in Croatia. 
Check out this article. The comments below the article were mixed on the like/dislikes of the Kimber.

"RALEIGH Little more than a year after buying 150 collector-grade handguns, officials at the N.C. Division of Alcohol Law Enforcement say the $1,055 pistols were so unreliable they had to get rid of them. 

ALE director John Ledford said the Kimber pistols repeatedly suffered such problems as rounds jamming during training exercises, broken sights and the weapon's safety button sometimes falling off. He made a deal with a local firearms dealer to swap the pricey pistols for less expensive handguns without spending any additional money"

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2669454/posts


.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I remember that thread, and the explanation is in post 16.



> There's SO MUCH MORE to this story than simply the question of the Kimbers' reliability:
> 
> An avid gun buff and collector, Chandler ordered Kimbers with special sights and the ALE seal carved into their handles, spending $158,250 provided to the agency through federal seizures involving alcohol, drugs and illegal gambling. The purchase was also approved by Chandler's supervisor, Gerald Rudisill, the chief deputy secretary of Crime Control.
> 
> ...


They are scamming the system to get cheap guns.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ninny, that is the first article - well it's really not an article - that I've every read that is negative toward Kimber. I have read articles in major gun magazines and they've always been very positive regarding the quality and reliablity of Kimber firearms.

Among others, Kimber 1911s are used by the LAPD SWAT team, US Marines Special Operations Command, the US Shooting Rapid Fire Pistol Team. Personally, I've put close to 1000 rounds thru my Kimber without a jam or problem even when temps are below zero.

If you want to stick with Colt, my suggestion would be to check out the New Agent or find a good used Officers or Commander model.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not really sold on the Colt, I'm kinda leaning toward the Para Warthog but I will take a second look at the Kimber. The article kinda caught me by surprise. There were quite a few comments from Kimber owners that pretty much said the same thing that you (CF) did, they really liked them. I think Ed Norman may be onto something where some guys are trying to get the guns on the cheap. 

I appreciate the comments from all, that's what I was looking for. 

Now to make a decision...

.


----------

